# Text from a fb group. I've lost faith in humanity!



## korlash091 (Feb 2, 2019)

"So I admit that I hold my tarantulas and they are usually fairly calm; including the old worlds. I now have three cobalt blues and the youngest is my fiancées. We hold her daily and she actually will climb on our hands and sit with us for quiet a long time.

Well I took her out about 10-15 mins ago and wanted to check to make sure she has water and everything. She crawled onto my hand and apparently had an attitude this time and bit me lol. Then she crawled unto my shoulder and decided this is where she’ll stay. I “tried” talking to her and explaining that it hurt but she didn’t care. But so far I wasn’t bleeding, there are no problems and cleaned it real good. I like how she’s mocking me right now cleaning her fangs while she’s on me ugh lol."

Text above is from a member of a fb group this is the second time she gets bit, and last year a T died from falling off her hand. 
A lot of people have been trying to tell her to stop doing that kind of stuff and she refuses to listen, she even handles C. lividus with kids around. 

What are your thoughts on this??

Reactions: Sad 18


----------



## Mini8leggedfreak (Feb 2, 2019)

Nothing much to say. 
People are crazy

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## cold blood (Feb 2, 2019)

You just cant fix stupid.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 24 | Funny 1 | Award 1


----------



## Mini8leggedfreak (Feb 2, 2019)

cold blood said:


> You just cant fix stupid.


I was also told not to argue with stupid bc they will bring you down to their level and school u with experience.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 2, 2019)

korlash091 said:


> "So I admit that I hold my tarantulas and they are usually fairly calm; including the old worlds. I now have three cobalt blues and the youngest is my fiancées. We hold her daily and she actually will climb on our hands and sit with us for quiet a long time.
> 
> Well I took her out about 10-15 mins ago and wanted to check to make sure she has water and everything. She crawled onto my hand and apparently had an attitude this time and bit me lol. Then she crawled unto my shoulder and decided this is where she’ll stay. I “tried” talking to her and explaining that it hurt but she didn’t care. But so far I wasn’t bleeding, there are no problems and cleaned it real good. I like how she’s mocking me right now cleaning her fangs while she’s on me ugh lol."
> 
> ...


My thoughts about?

1) I personally think that people shouldn't take those T's related stories for granted, as if those really happened (unless there's *legit *video/pics proofs of that stupidity, the 'doubt' remain) because, yes, indeed, while such a madness/stupidity exist, we need to consider that, anyway, chances that a lot of people are typing such things just for Trolling etc can be real.

2) But assuming all of that is real and happens, still, do not be bothered by that.

Remember: the mother of the idiot is always pregnant

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## CJJon (Feb 2, 2019)

Sounds like a sling bit her. Was she actually typing the post while the T was on her shoulder (right after she just got "bit")? 

Some people you just can't reach. So you get what we have here, which is the way she wants it. Well, she gets it. I don't like it any more than you people.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1 | Funny 1


----------



## korlash091 (Feb 2, 2019)

Chris LXXIX said:


> My thoughts about?
> 
> 1) I personally think that people shouldn't take those T's related stories for granted, as if those really happened (unless there's *legit *video/pics proofs of that stupidity, the 'doubt' remain) because, yes, indeed, while such a madness/stupidity exist, we need to consider that, anyway, chances that a lot of people are typing such things just for Trolling etc can be real.
> 
> ...


There are pictures and videos of her holding said Ts, cant share them here cause i dont own them.
but yeah you rigth i shouldnt be bothered by it, its just that i find amazing how stupid people can be.



CJJon said:


> Sounds like a sling bit her. Was she actually typing the post while the T was on her shoulder (right after she just got "bit")?
> 
> Some people you just can't reach. So you get what we have here, which is the way she wants it. Well, she gets it. I don't like it any more than you people.


It was a mature female cobalt blue.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Minty (Feb 2, 2019)

Sounds like a troll.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CJJon (Feb 2, 2019)

korlash091 said:


> It was a mature female cobalt blue.


So...she is either the luckiest dumb person in the world, the T wasn't trying to bite (perhaps it was trying to hold on to her hand)....or...



Chris LXXIX said:


> 2) But assuming all of that is real and happens, still, do not be bothered by that.


'Tis true tilting at windmills is never a good idea, but it's crazy-dumb people like this that oft leads to overreactions in the public, and they should be called on such behaviour. That said, you have to pick your battles. Sometimes such chastising just leads to more aberrant behavior.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Greasylake (Feb 2, 2019)

"Stupid is as stupid does." - Forrest Gump

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CJJon (Feb 2, 2019)

Greasylake said:


> "Stupid is as stupid does." - Forrest Gump


Or stupid is as stupid gets tarantulas banned from my apartment complex.

Reactions: Sad 4


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 2, 2019)

CJJon said:


> 'Tis true tilting at windmills is never a good idea, but it's crazy-dumb people like this that oft leads to overreactions in the public, and they should be called on such behaviour. That said, you have to pick your battles. Sometimes such chastising just leads to more aberrant behavior.


Everyone is entitled to act as he/she wants but my view is that, frankly, *especially *on the Internet (when 'you' doesn't have the chance to directly interact to/with a person etc like in real life is) is only a waste of time and... why ending with a 'bad blood' due/for those people?

Like Dante (Alighieri) once said:

'Non ragioniam di loro, ma guarda e passa' - Canto III, Inferno, verso 51

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greasylake (Feb 2, 2019)

Speaking of facebook groups, I was talking to someone yesterday and they said in the groups people were claiming no pokies could be traded across state lines. I had to explain the legislation and sent them the link to the thread here on the boards. So much misinformation out there.


----------



## Katiekooleyes (Feb 2, 2019)

Unfortunately, with any kind of animal care, there will always be idiots. Even if it's a T, or a house cat, some people unfortunately will always make stupid decisions. Unfortunately it's usually the animal that suffers, even if it's through stress. Sounds like people are trying to help er and advise her, but she's simply not listening. There doesn't seem like there's anything anybody can do as she's so set in her ways. The only person who can educate her atm is herself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJJon (Feb 2, 2019)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Everyone is entitled to act as he/she wants but my view is that, frankly, *especially *on the Internet (when 'you' doesn't have the chance to directly interact to/with a person etc like in real life is) is only a waste of time and... why ending with a 'bad blood' due/for those people?
> 
> Like Dante (Alighieri) once said:
> 
> 'Non ragioniam di loro, ma guarda e passa' - Canto III, Inferno, verso 51


Well, becasue their actions could directly effect the hobby. If some child gets bit and the hospital doctor calls the authorities, it may lead to hysterics and outright bans of spider keeping. I personally know physicians who would not hesitate to call the police and child protective services if a child were bit due to a careless parent, especially an OW species. Frankly, that might be the right thing to do.

Sometimes walking past and ignoring the problem isn't the right course. Sometimes! 

I'm off to drill some holes in acrylic...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 2, 2019)

CJJon said:


> Well, becasue their actions could directly effect the hobby. If some child gets bit and the hospital doctor calls the authorities, it may lead to hysterics and outright bans of spider keeping. I personally know physicians who would not hesitate to call the police and child protective services if a child were bit due to a careless parent, especially an OW species. Frankly, that might be the right thing to do.
> 
> Sometimes walking past and ignoring the problem isn't the right course. Sometimes!
> 
> I'm off to drill some holes in acrylic...


I'm not saying that you are wrong at all, quite the opposite. I do know as well doctors that, in the E.R, would be genuinely (and I say even that such behavior would be legit) concerned if a children ends there because was bitten by a spider that, technically, should live/be present *only *in Tanzania/Vietnam whatever, but not the U.S.

But I'm coming also from a nation, Italy, that banned, in 2003, *every *arachnid (you read well, *every *arachnid) and no incidents, bites or mass escapees, occurred prior for trigger that.

They simply banned arachnids because, well, they had the power and authority for do that quite crappy and scientific laughable law.

Sometimes ban just do happens, no matter, for no particular reason.

Clearly, such behaviors shouldn't be tolerated, but unfortunately ignorance is the absolute evil, in life.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Katiekooleyes (Feb 2, 2019)

Chris LXXIX said:


> But I'm coming also from a nation, Italy, that banned, in 2003, *every *arachnid (you read well, *every *arachnid) and no incidents, bites or mass escapees, occurred prior for trigger that.
> 
> They simply banned arachnids because, well, they had the power and authority for do that quite crappy and scientific laughable law.


DAMN! That's harsh! Has the ban been lifted, or is it still in effect? Why did they implement such a ban? That sounds crazy!


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Feb 3, 2019)

korlash091 said:


> its just that i find amazing how stupid people can be.


Honestly, I'm not even surprised by it anymore.

_"Only two things are infinite, the universe and human stupidity, and I'm not sure about the former." _- Unknown (often attributed to Albert Einstein)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lostbrane (Feb 3, 2019)

CJJon said:


> Well, becasue their actions could directly effect the hobby.


If they had the wherewithal to contemplate and put this notion into practice, they wouldn't be doing foolish and extraordinarily stupid things.

There's quite a few stories out there regarding C. lividus that seem to not be quite true. Here's hoping most, if not all, are not. 

Regarding this one, I find it highly unlikely that an AF would only bite once, somehow wouldn't draw blood, etc. and as others have mentioned, without proof, good idea to move on and chuck this into the fake bin.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paul1126 (Feb 4, 2019)

I refuse to believe that somebody would be silly enough to continue handling a adult lividus after being bit I can only imagine how painful that was, not to mention to be so selfish enough to put children in direct danger. Also teaching them to be irresponsible

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## The Seraph (Feb 4, 2019)

Paul1126 said:


> I refuse to believe that somebody would be silly enough to continue handling a adult lividus after being bit I can only imagine how painful that was, not to mention to be so selfish enough to put children in direct danger. Also teaching them to be irresponsible


She probably made it up to get attention.


----------



## carbarbobber (Feb 4, 2019)

I occasionally hold my A chalcodes, but she is an exception because of her super calm demeanor. I use her as my educational docent. I teach my niece about tarantulas and my "Marilyn" is a great teacher. Though, we sit on the ground and only hold for a max of a minute. I test the waters beforehand to make sure she is not in a mood, to avoid bites.
But never in a million years will I EVER handle my P. metallica nor my T. stirmi

Reactions: Like 1 | Face Palm 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Feb 4, 2019)

Are we sharing stupid things we find on Facebook here?
	

		
			
		

		
	



Haplopelma. Few inches of sub. Was told to take my "negative bs" somewhere else as this cage was certified by her friends.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Sad 3


----------



## carbarbobber (Feb 4, 2019)

Venom1080 said:


> Are we sharing stupid things we find on Facebook here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poor sweet thing!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arachnophoric (Feb 4, 2019)

Venom1080 said:


> Are we sharing stupid things we find on Facebook here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"With friends like these", amirite? I like how genuine concern for someone's animal is discarded out of hand as "negative bs". It's only negative because you care more about your own wounded ego than your T's needs.

Reactions: Agree 7 | Sad 1


----------



## Greasylake (Feb 4, 2019)

Venom1080 said:


> Haplopelma. Few inches of sub. Was told to take my "negative bs" somewhere else as this cage was certified by her friends.


In am enclosure like that I'd be surprised if she was receptive to a male, much less laid a sack.


----------



## Vanisher (Feb 4, 2019)

My replie to people saying "why dont you handle the tarantulas,?" Is always: I see them like i see aquarium fishes! I dont feel the need to handle aquarium fishes eigher! If they still persists and dig deeper into the subject i tell them tat tarantulas absolutlely not gets anything good out of beeing handled and is prone to unnecessary stress from handling and so on!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rigor Mortis (Feb 4, 2019)

Vanisher said:


> My replie to people saying "why dont you handle the tarantulas,?" Is always: I see them like i see aquarium fishes! I dont feel the need to handle aquarium fishes eigher! If they still persists and dig deeper into the subject i tell them tat tarantulas absolutlely not gets anything good out of beeing handled and is prone to unnecessary stress from handling and so on!


Usually I tell people about how dangerous even a small fall can be to my Ts and that gets them to understand almost immediately.


----------



## Venom1080 (Feb 4, 2019)

Greasylake said:


> In am enclosure like that I'd be surprised if she was receptive to a male, much less laid a sack.


I'd be surprised if anyone even sent a male tbh


----------



## korlash091 (Feb 4, 2019)

Since we're sharing more stuff, this is the same lady from my original post.  That's a cobalt blue

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Sad 5


----------



## carbarbobber (Feb 4, 2019)

WTH?! It's given up on life hasn't it...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 4, 2019)

Katiekooleyes said:


> DAMN! That's harsh! Has the ban been lifted, or is it still in effect? Why did they implement such a ban? That sounds crazy!


Sorry for the late reply, viewed your comment only now 

For make a (quite long but more than that, pretty stupid) story short, here what happened:

1) According to the narrative, in 2003 a container full of arachnids (T's and scorpions only, basically) went straight in the floor of Roma airport, with "inverts all over the place, among screaming people" -- now the fact that there's not a single pic/video evidence is IMO 'fishy' enough... while in 2003 smartphones and the always online world of today didn't existed (at least here), c'mon.

2) Still today we doesn't know if said container, and the arachnids inside, were only in transit here in Italy, or Italy was the destination -- mere detail but still.

3) The gov. and every politician present in the 'button room' of back then, made, in no time, an anti-arachnids law 'ad hoc' (this is a bit political, I know, but nonetheless, is another thing that should ring a bell to *every *citizen, because, remember: your working rights etc are at risk, and 'they' do nothing except 'talking' and taking time... still, when they want, in one afternoon a law is made and ready to go).

4) Here the law, straight from the official Parlament, have a good laugh with G. Translate or similar device:

http://www.camera.it/parlam/leggi/03213l.htm

5) Back then I was already a keeper (I've started as a teen in early '90s, I'm 40 now) and the Italian Arachnid Community, small in numbers but big in the 'heart', said a 'Hell, no!' and waged a legit, and fair enough battle, against such scientific absurdity that stated that (ah ah ah!) T's, since they are arachnids, has the "power to invalidate permanently, or to even kill, someone with their venom". Yes, including a _G.rosea_.

6) After some time -- that notably was enough for destroy a good portion of the hobby (why breed, if you can't anymore sell nor even trade in a legit way, facing risks of fines etc?) -- the gov. accepted to listen to the Italian Arachnid Society reasons... and since that day things turned a bit better, little by little.

7) Thanks to that, at least a legit compromise was made: in today Italy you can't keep anymore hot venom arachnids (*really *the 'hot venomous' ones, so not 'pokies', 'OBT' etc but the like of 'widows' et similia) but at least, T's are fine. Sorta. Because still there's a bit of regulations, such the purchase in authorized expo's only and so forth.

- Just for fun: since 'pedes aren't arachnids, 'pedes were perfectly fine, as usual. So, a _G.pulchripes_ was a 'utter venomous monster', while a _Scolopendra spinosissima_ (ah ah ah!) was basically perfectly legit... an harmless worm, sorta 

Basically this. Yeah Italy is often quite screwed, ih ih

Reactions: Informative 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## RezonantVoid (Feb 4, 2019)

Not long ago I found a Gumtree ad with someone looking to a buy a "FRIENDLY AUSTRALIAN TARANTULA". They wanted it for handling. As I'm sure most of you are aware, all Aussie T's are old world and very unpredictable, with one having the strongest known insecticidal peptide of any known spider. After a brief reply telling them politely that were holding a false hope and handling shouldn't be done, they just told me that since they had one ages ago that was calm enough to be handled there must be more out there.

So, as much as we try to genuinely help some people like this, more than likely they will brush it off

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Feb 4, 2019)

Another one. Wonder if I can find the guy giving a stirmi a bath..

Reactions: Funny 3 | Sad 3 | Face Palm 2


----------



## The Seraph (Feb 4, 2019)

Venom1080 said:


> Another one. Wonder if I can find the guy giving a stirmi a bath..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that balled up paper in the pokie's enclosure?!


----------



## Venom1080 (Feb 4, 2019)

The Seraph said:


> Is that balled up paper in the pokie's enclosure?!


Yep.. looks like some sort of wrapping paper...

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Arachnophoric (Feb 4, 2019)

Venom1080 said:


>


Case and point why youtubers need to show proper housing in their videos.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 5, 2019)

Venom1080 said:


> View attachment 299371


That crap 'posing' as cork bark reminds to me the old good nuke 'mushroom'. Eh?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Feb 5, 2019)

Chris LXXIX said:


> That crap 'posing' as cork bark reminds to me the old good nuke 'mushroom'. Eh?


Radioactive Pokies soon come.

I had to do a double take as on first glance I though it was a giant mushroom

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 5, 2019)

The Grym Reaper said:


> Radioactive Pokies soon come.
> 
> I had to do a double take as on first glance I though it was a giant mushroom


The sad thing of that is that the 'pokie' seems even a quite healthy specimen, nonetheless, no matter that absurd set up, so the spider could be still saved


----------



## Rigor Mortis (Feb 5, 2019)

Man, this is the kind of thing that worries me about tarantula keepers gaining popularity on YouTube. I doubt that's what got these particular people into the hobby but I see so many people who go off and buy a T all willy nilly because their favourite YouTuber got one and they did maybe an hour of research beforehand and now they've got a mediocre enclosure for an animal they don't understand very well. I know that my T enclosures aren't 100% perfect but they're a far shot better than some of these!


----------



## korlash091 (Feb 5, 2019)

Here. Have some more cringe.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Sad 7


----------



## Greasylake (Feb 5, 2019)

korlash091 said:


> Have some more cringe.


That physically hurt to look at.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## CJJon (Feb 5, 2019)

The duct tape is a nice touch.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## korlash091 (Feb 5, 2019)

CJJon said:


> The duct tape is a nice touch.


makes the enclosure look rugged

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Feb 5, 2019)

korlash091 said:


> Here. Have some more cringe.
> View attachment 299411
> View attachment 299412


If someone didn't reply "maybe you should try surprising it by actually setting up the effing enclosure properly" then I officially have no faith left in humanity and will have to begin a crusade of "cognitive adjustment" (where I basically just go around and hit people in the skullpiece repeatedly with a rusty claw hammer).

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Arachnophoric (Feb 5, 2019)

korlash091 said:


> Here. Have some more cringe.
> View attachment 299411
> View attachment 299412


I can't even tell what i'm looking at but I know I don't like it. That poor Avic...


----------



## CJJon (Feb 5, 2019)

The Grym Reaper said:


> If someone didn't reply "maybe you should try surprising it by actually setting up the effing enclosure properly" then I officially have no faith left in humanity and will have to begin a crusade of "cognitive adjustment" (where I basically just go around and hit people in the skullpiece repeatedly with a rusty claw hammer).


LOL! "The Grym Reaper" looking for evidence of humanity among us! 

I prefer a ball-peen hammer myself.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jayson1974 (Feb 5, 2019)

CJJon said:


> LOL! "The Grym Reaper" looking for evidence of humanity among us!
> 
> I prefer a ball-peen hammer myself.


Yup...they don't get hung up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Feb 5, 2019)

CJJon said:


> The duct tape is a nice touch.


You can fix anything with duct tape, including bad setups.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob1985 (Feb 5, 2019)

I've been in this hobby long enough to where I have just stopped caring about these mouth breathing morons. If they want to handle their C. lividium, C. lividus, H. lividum.... or whatever they're calling it these days... then go for it or if that Avic dies due to not eating from stress, I'll be here with popcorn to say "I told you so" when you get bit or falls and dies



Greasylake said:


> "Stupid is as stupid does." - Forrest Gump


 "Lieutenant Dan Ice Cream!" - Forrest Gump

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Feb 5, 2019)

CJJon said:


> I prefer a ball-peen hammer myself.





Jayson1974 said:


> Yup...they don't get hung up.


Yeah, well I've listened to "If You Go Away" by Ed Scissortongue a few too many times.

Also, as nobody does vaccinations anymore, anyone who isn't killed outright will hopefully cop a case of Tetanus

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 5, 2019)

The Grym Reaper said:


> Also, as nobody does vaccinations anymore, anyone who isn't killed outright will hopefully cop a case of Tetanus


But technically a total vaccine against Tetanus doesn't exist? I mean, you need a 'shot' every tot. years for remain covered, or I'm wrong? 

Saying this because two/three months ago had a nail (altough seemed a sorta 'clean' one) in my right foot when I was helping (as volunteer) the city municipality local cleaning squad. Irony, I basically wear Magnum boots almost always, not that day 

I've decided to 'meh' instead of going to the E.R hoping that the three anti-Tetanus shots I've had prior (yeah, the last 20 years ago) were fine. So far so good. Seems


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Feb 5, 2019)

Chris LXXIX said:


> But technically a total vaccine against Tetanus doesn't exist? I mean, you need a 'shot' every tot. years for remain covered, or I'm wrong?


You have the initial one and then you're supposed to have a booster shot every 10 years IIRC


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 5, 2019)

The Grym Reaper said:


> You have the initial one and then you're supposed to have a booster shot every 10 years IIRC


Yep, it's a 10 years 'continuos' stuff. IMO a true vaccine is the one you get once and then, done, no more risks 

With Tetanus it's more than remain covered -- altough honestly people often forget that (save for those people where their workplace require that) or 'meh' like I did


----------



## korlash091 (Feb 5, 2019)

They just keep coming!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sad 5 | Creative 1


----------



## Arachnophoric (Feb 6, 2019)

korlash091 said:


> They just keep coming!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't tell whether I'm enjoying this thread for the sheer idiocracy, or despising it knowing these kinds of people are in the hobby with no intentions of listening to reason or changing their ways.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Paul1126 (Feb 6, 2019)

korlash091 said:


> Here. Have some more cringe.
> View attachment 299411
> View attachment 299412


My goodness... That is the biggest eyesore of an enclosure I have ever seen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 6, 2019)

Paul1126 said:


> My goodness... That is the biggest eyesore of an enclosure I have ever seen


Ah ah, yes. Certain people shouldn't keep animals, no matter which, honestly

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Ratmosphere (Feb 6, 2019)

They need to join the D.N.H.C. The "Do Not Handle Club".

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Feb 6, 2019)

I, for one, am shocked -shocked, I say - that nobody instructed the person in the original post to play that tarantula some tasty bass guitar licks!


----------



## Paul1126 (Feb 6, 2019)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> I, for one, am shocked -shocked, I say - that nobody instructed the person in the original post to play that tarantula some tasty bass guitar licks!


That thread inspired me to buy a bass guitar. It just collects dust in my living room

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Feb 6, 2019)

You should keep up with the guitar playing.

Picture this scenario. You are at the airport, waiting for your flight. Suddenly you hear screams of panic. Oh, no! Somebody who had been attempting to smuggle thousands of pokies did not package them securely and the pokes were on the move! Quickly, you pull out your carry-on guitar case and whip out your bass. Strumming those tasty licks, you lead the herd of murderous spiders outdoors, like an arachnid Pied Piper, saving the day.

Reactions: Funny 6 | Creative 1


----------



## PanzoN88 (Feb 6, 2019)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> You should keep up with the guitar playing.
> 
> Picture this scenario. You are at the airport, waiting for your flight. Suddenly you hear screams of panic. Oh, no! Somebody who had been attempting to smuggle thousands of pokies did not package them securely and the pokes were on the move! Quickly, you pull out your carry-on guitar case and whip out your bass. Strumming those tasty licks, you lead the herd of murderous spiders outdoors, like an arachnid Pied Piper, saving the day.


This reminded me of an episode of the three stooges.


----------



## mantisfan101 (Feb 6, 2019)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> You should keep up with the guitar playing.
> 
> Picture this scenario. You are at the airport, waiting for your flight. Suddenly you hear screams of panic. Oh, no! Somebody who had been attempting to smuggle thousands of pokies did not package them securely and the pokes were on the move! Quickly, you pull out your carry-on guitar case and whip out your bass. Strumming those tasty licks, you lead the herd of murderous spiders outdoors, like an arachnid Pied Piper, saving the day.


METALLICA!!!!!
- insert heavy metal electric guitar riff HERE -
Seriously though, handling a haplopelma? Really? And with children too? I’m just curious though but why is she doing this?


----------



## korlash091 (Feb 6, 2019)

mantisfan101 said:


> METALLICA!!!!!
> - insert heavy metal electric guitar riff HERE -
> Seriously though, handling a haplopelma? Really? And with children too? I’m just curious though but why is she doing this?


I don't know why she does it, but it's the same person from my OBT post above


----------



## mantisfan101 (Feb 6, 2019)

korlash091 said:


> I don't know why she does it, but it's the same person from my OBT post above


What on earth? Do they not know what a threat pose is?


----------



## korlash091 (Feb 6, 2019)

mantisfan101 said:


> What on earth? Do they not know what a threat pose is?


Everyone tells her to stop doing that, but she keeps ignoring advices, and there's people who defends her too.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## mantisfan101 (Feb 7, 2019)

korlash091 said:


> Everyone tells her to stop doing that, but she keeps ignoring advices, and there's people who defends her too.


When that obt or haplopelma bites her, we’ll see who’s wrong. Also, isn’t that a mature male? Shouldn’t you try  not to handle those moreso than the females? These facebook posts are becoming more and more painful to look at...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## NYAN (Feb 7, 2019)

I’ll share one. @Venom1080 This is what I was talking about:

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Greasylake (Feb 7, 2019)

NYAN said:


> I’ll share one. @Venom1080 This is what I was talking about:


Ah yes, nuts. A staple in any arachnid's diet.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 7, 2019)

Say what you want but, even if to see those spiders in such a wrong set up/s and under certain 'care' is really painful, those people provide a good laugh, no matter, with their stubborn ignorance.

Mind, this is one of the reasons why I was never happy to think about the arachnid keeping as something that should be a 'thing for everyone', a 'mainstream', an 'accepted' one. Not 'elitism' at all, sure... but not even this

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rigor Mortis (Feb 7, 2019)

This thread is the new "Cringy tarantula videos" and it hurts to look at. The setups I mean.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## EtienneN (Feb 7, 2019)

Man, a dude that was clueless enough to offer a tarantula nuts to eat, makes me think of those people who try to force their dogs and cats to be vegan.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## NYAN (Feb 7, 2019)

EtienneN said:


> Man, a dude that was clueless enough to offer a tarantula nuts to eat, makes me think of those people who try to force their dogs and cats to be vegan.



And snakes..


----------



## EtienneN (Feb 7, 2019)

NYAN said:


> And snakes..


Wow, hadn’t heard they started to veganise sneks. But I guess by this point, every carnivorous pet someplace somewhere has had The Vegetables foisted upon it.


----------



## NYAN (Feb 7, 2019)

EtienneN said:


> Wow, hadn’t heard they started to veganise sneks. But I guess by this point, every carnivorous pet someplace somewhere has had The Vegetables foisted upon it.


Next they will try to get lions and orca whales to go vegan.

Reactions: Sad 2


----------



## Arachnophoric (Feb 7, 2019)

EtienneN said:


> Wow, hadn’t heard they started to veganise sneks. But I guess by this point, every carnivorous pet someplace somewhere has had The Vegetables foisted upon it.


I used to frequent snake and reptile circles on social media a few years back and it was unfortunately way more common than you'd think. I once ran into an individual who swore up and down snakes could be vegan because she force fed her baby ball python a grape.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sad 3


----------



## PanzoN88 (Feb 7, 2019)

I am enjoying this thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jokesonmeow (Feb 7, 2019)

OP, I’m in the same group. Search her name in the group and you’ll find a goldmine of idiocy. I’m pretty sure she has said she knows handling isn’t a great idea and continues to handle every one of her T’s.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arachnophoric (Feb 8, 2019)

Jokesonmeow said:


> OP, I’m in the same group. Search her name in the group and you’ll find a goldmine of idiocy. I’m pretty sure she has said she knows handling isn’t a great idea and continues to handle every one of her T’s.


Sad when people treat living things like toys.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 8, 2019)

Arachnophoric said:


> I once ran into an individual who swore up and down snakes could be vegan because she force fed her baby ball python a grape.


Muahahahah, madness


----------



## mantisfan101 (Feb 8, 2019)

Arachnophoric said:


> I used to frequent snake and reptile circles on social media a few years back and it was unfortunately way more common than you'd think. I once ran into an individual who swore up and down snakes could be vegan because she force fed her baby ball python a grape.


“Force fed”
I am more than 100% sure that the ball python was completely fine with that and apprecirated what she did.


----------



## Paul1126 (Feb 8, 2019)

mantisfan101 said:


> “Force fed”
> I am more than 100% sure that the ball python was completely fine with that and apprecirated what she did.


Trying to force people into your life style is bad, but trying to do it to an animal is worse

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## matypants (Feb 8, 2019)

With the current population of the world being what it is, a simple statistical analysis reveals the disturbing fact that there are high levels of idiocy out there. Sadly those are sometimes the loudest ones drawing attention to themselves.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul1126 (Feb 8, 2019)

matypants said:


> With the current population of the world being what it is, a simple statistical analysis reveals the disturbing fact that there are high levels of idiocy out there. Sadly those are sometimes the loudest ones drawing attention to themselves.


My first T setup was wrong completely, I seeked help on here I wanted to be educated, thankfully I was pointed to the right direction.
Nothing wrong with trying to educate people. But the person must be willing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## korlash091 (Feb 8, 2019)

Jokesonmeow said:


> OP, I’m in the same group. Search her name in the group and you’ll find a goldmine of idiocy. I’m pretty sure she has said she knows handling isn’t a great idea and continues to handle every one of her T’s.


Oh i know not a day goes by that i dont see a dumb post of hers, or someone elses.


----------



## matypants (Feb 8, 2019)

Paul1126 said:


> My first T setup was wrong completely, I seeked help on here I wanted to be educated, thankfully I was pointed to the right direction.
> Nothing wrong with trying to educate people. But the person must be willing.


Yes I agree. But you also weren’t trying to convince someone snakes could be vegetarian because you forcibly shoved a grape down a Ball pythons throat. LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## korlash091 (Feb 8, 2019)

Keeps getting better

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## NYAN (Feb 8, 2019)

korlash091 said:


> Keeps getting better
> View attachment 299700



I really don’t like when people anthropomorphize their inverts like that. The idea is cute and all, but it just isn’t how it is. They are lucky they weren’t bitten.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mantisfan101 (Feb 9, 2019)

Injured her leg? Gee, wonder why...Also, ever had a vicious cobalt blue fight you when you want to help it? Seriously? I thought that they were the best beginner tarantulas out there and abosultely adored being handled on a daily basis(sarcasm)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## NYAN (Feb 9, 2019)

mantisfan101 said:


> ? Seriously? I thought that they were the best beginner tarantulas out there and abosultely adored being handled on a daily basis(sarcasm)


Yeah, I don’t know how she even attempted that. I had to unpack two from one of my shipments that I received and it was pretty eventful to say the least. The dang things were slapping at the walls of the containers they were in and threat posed me like crazy. 

I just wanted to help them out of the cramped box...


----------



## Arachnophoric (Feb 9, 2019)

Do these people hear themselves? 

I don't mind small amounts of anthropomorphism, but this? She can't genuinely believe that the T "realized she was trying to help her", right? Poor thing probably gave up struggling due to stress - I'm stressed just _reading_ this. 

Also how much corn starch did she throw on it to turn the whole tarantula white?? And then taking it out when it could have groomed itself clean just fine... This lady looks for any excuse to mess with her Ts, huh?

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Feb 9, 2019)

Sounds like that special individual should go purchase a undeglanded ferret and call it a day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Paul1126 (Feb 9, 2019)

korlash091 said:


> Keeps getting better
> View attachment 299700


What's the betting that the enclosure doesn't have enough sub?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## CJJon (Feb 9, 2019)

I don't understand how she doesn't get bit. Maybe all her T's are near death or something. If the story can be believed.


----------



## Arachnophoric (Feb 9, 2019)

CJJon said:


> I don't understand how she doesn't get bit. Maybe all her T's are near death or something. If the story can be believed.


I'm pretty sure it was mentioned somewhere that she has been bit by the C. lividus, where she chided the T like a child because "that hurt". Must have gotten a dry bite? Although if I've learned anything over the years is that stupid tends to have a high tolerance to pain.


----------



## CJJon (Feb 9, 2019)

Arachnophoric said:


> I'm pretty sure it was mentioned somewhere that she has been bit by the C. lividus, where she chided the T like a child because "that hurt". Must have gotten a dry bite? Although if I've learned anything over the years is that stupid tends to have a high tolerance to pain.


She had said that. I don't think it was a true bite. Maybe the thing was trying to hang on while she was holding it and used it's fangs. She even said there was no blood. Fat chance of that with a true bite.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vanisher (Feb 9, 2019)

I dont like the idea that people "mammalize" spiders! And think they will be tamed by handling. They arenot cats or dogs! That is not how it works. Spiders cant be tamed like like say a dog. They are wild animals that should be treated like fishes in an aquarium! They dont apreciate beeing handled and no scientific research shows the opposit! Also, i am not keen on the idea to try to "help the spider" if it hurt and so on! Thete are no such thing as an Spider vetrinarian, and my belief is that in most cases we are only getting things worse by trying to add things "as a cure" if a spider hurt itself somehow! I dont anyway. Let the nature have its cause!

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Arachnophoric (Feb 9, 2019)

Vanisher said:


> Also, i am not keen on the idea to try to "help the spider" if it hurt and so on! Thete are no such thing as an Spider vetrinarian, and my belief is that in most cases we are only getting things worse by trying to add things "as a cure" if a spider hurt itself somehow! I dont anyway. Let the nature have its cause!


Strongly disagree with this. If an animal under my care is hurt and/or dying and there's something I can do to save it, I feel like it's my responsibility to do what I can. Some instances yes, there's nothing you can do, but other cases intervention has saved a T's life - patching ruptured abdomens for example. I've seen Ts pull through what otherwise would have been a death sentence because of this. 

That being said, for something non-fatal like an injured leg, yes, just let the T do its thing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## viper69 (Feb 9, 2019)

korlash091 said:


> What are your thoughts on this??


I wish she would swim with a great white shark, or handle a black mamba. She's stupid, and the only reason she's still alive today is by advanced society. If this was "cave man" days, some mammal would have picked her off by now.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Greasylake (Feb 9, 2019)

viper69 said:


> If this was "cave man" days, some mammal would have picked her off by now.


Bold of you to assume it would take an animate object to take her out.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## The Seraph (Feb 9, 2019)

Greasylake said:


> Bold of you to assume it would take an animate object to take her out.


"People always say not to touch poison ivy . Pft . My astrology sign said it is very for migrains. With these kids I need it! So I am going to eat poison ivy ! Time to feel better ."
Edit: There were supposed to be a bunch of pointless emojis. Guess they did not show through.


----------



## Vanisher (Feb 10, 2019)

Arachnophoric said:


> Strongly disagree with this. If an animal under my care is hurt and/or dying and there's something I can do to save it, I feel like it's my responsibility to do what I can. Some instances yes, there's nothing you can do, but other cases intervention has saved a T's life - patching ruptured abdomens for example. I've seen Ts pull through what otherwise would have been a death sentence because of this.
> 
> That being said, for something non-fatal like an injured leg, yes, just let the T do its thing.


I sounded kinda harsh! I didnt mean that you gonna let your T die without doing anything. What i meant was that if you are uncertain how to treat the spider, maybe in some cases you let your tarantula take care of it. In many cases the tarantula "can fix itself" rather that, than somebody without a clue, in panic trying to fix the tarantula with some "house cure" that are going to make things worse! But i understand that you wanna do everything you can to help the animal! If one is sure what to do in certain situation, sure go ahead but sometimes maybe the spider better than the human know what to do!?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnophoric (Feb 10, 2019)

Vanisher said:


> I sounded kinda harsh! I didnt mean that you gonna let your T die without doing anything. What i meant was that if you are uncertain how to treat the spider, maybe in some cases you let your tarantula take care of it. In many cases the tarantula "can fix itself" rather that, than somebody without a clue, in panic trying to fix the tarantula with some "house cure" that are going to make things worse! But i understand that you wanna do everything you can to help the animal!


Ah, a simple misunderstanding then. Glad to have that cleared up! I can agree with that sentiment, no point in needlessly stressing the animal and potentially making matters worse. 

Sometimes inaction _is_ the correct course of action.


----------



## Arterion86 (Feb 10, 2019)

I’m tempted to believe that fb post was part attention-seeking, part stupidity. I avoid fb groups like the plague because they’re often full of stuff, like this, which just enraged me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jokesonmeow (Mar 10, 2019)

I came here to update that she has posted a picture holding her M. balfouri.

Reactions: Sad 4


----------



## korlash091 (Mar 11, 2019)

Jokesonmeow said:


> I came here to update that she has posted a picture holding her M. balfouri.


yeah i saw that


----------



## Minty (Mar 11, 2019)

Saw someone on a FB group state that they like holding their tarantulas, because of how much it annoys some people in the hobby. While I worry for the animals in their spiteful care, I don’t bother arguing with people about it. All we can do is do our best to promote responsible keeping, to the best of our knowledge. With time, hopefully people will become more aware of the risks and selfishness of handling. 

It’ll never be eradicated, as even with the plethora of information available on owning a dog, I still see dog owners doing things that are downright stupid. @Chris LXXIX was right when he said tarantulas weren’t for everyone.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 11, 2019)

Minty said:


> @Chris LXXIX was right when he said tarantulas weren’t for everyone.


And not only this, my friend. I even add that, sooner or later, with this new recent 'boom' wave for T's, eventually things will continue to worsten

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Phia (Mar 11, 2019)

TO BE FAIR that is the consistent question I get when I say I keep tarantulas. Everyone wants to know if I pet them or hold them or teach them tricks and the easiest comparison I can draw is to fish! You don’t train or pet fish. You feed them and look at them now and again and think to yourself “that’s a nice fish”


----------



## EtienneN (Mar 11, 2019)

Phia said:


> TO BE FAIR that is the consistent question I get when I say I keep tarantulas. Everyone wants to know if I pet them or hold them or teach them tricks and the easiest comparison I can draw is to fish! You don’t train or pet fish. You feed them and look at them now and again and think to yourself “that’s a nice fish”


Except that there are some weirdos who _do _actually try to train and/or pet their fish.


----------



## Phia (Mar 11, 2019)

EtienneN said:


> Except that there are some weirdos who _do _actually try to train and/or pet their fish.


 true!!


----------



## cold blood (Mar 11, 2019)

Phia said:


> TO BE FAIR that is the consistent question I get when I say I keep tarantulas. Everyone wants to know if I pet them or hold them


This is a due to a combination of a few things.

1.  A *total* lack of knowledge about ts amongst the general public.

2.  A limited education provided _mostly_ by handling demonstrations that are always so popular in schools and other places of supposed educational info like zoos, museums or even vendors at shows.   IMO these are the biggest purveyors of a bad example, even though most doing it believe otherwise and consistently rationalize their behavior, mostly because of a perceived positive public response.  Think about it, if *no one ever* saw them being handled or was asked, "do you want to hold it?", no one would see them as something to fondle.   So its partly the hobby, or a portion of the hobby, that is, IMO, the root cause if the general public misunderstanding ts.

3.  There are _very_ few examples of proper anything educationally with regards to ts when they are presented in shows or movies...often even places like nat geo or discovery channel still present inaccurate info and tend to show them being handled.

This makes it *really* easy for the general public to get the complete and total wrong idea about them (which is demonstrated daily)....in fact, based on this being the limited info the public sees, it should be expected....sadly.

We want handling popularity/views to change, its up to *the hobby* to change their means of "educating" the public.

We don't do fish demonstrations by having people come by and hold them, as a result, no one outside the hobby sees them as handleable...even though a fish is _actually_ a more handleable animal...lol....the majority won't bite, they won't escape. run and hide, break if they hit the floor if dropped _or_ hair you.

If we saw alligator handling vids and demonstrations at schools and fairs all the time, the general public would eventually believe gators are handleable and you tube vids would eventually reflect this like it does with ts.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 12, 2019)

cold blood said:


> If we saw alligator handling vids and demonstrations at schools and fairs all the time, the general public would eventually believe gators are handleable and you tube vids would eventually reflect this like it does with ts.


Ditch for a moment YT, all of those 'educational handling' and whatever stunts/show off where btw 9 out of 10 of the witness are in general 'casuals' and else.

I think that an alligator/croc technically can be tamed like a kitten, if raised since the _baby _stage by someone who knows what to do... I bet my manly parts on this. Plus, why someone wouldn't try, they are so lovely! I would love to own a crocodile that views me as a friend, and a Gorilla as well, as a butler, friend, and wise counselor

Reactions: Face Palm 1


----------



## Phia (Mar 12, 2019)

cold blood said:


> 2.  A limited education provided _mostly_ by handling demonstrations that are always so popular in schools and other places of supposed educational info like zoos, museums or even vendors at shows.   IMO these are the biggest purveyors of a bad example, even though most doing it believe otherwise and consistently rationalize their behavior, mostly because of a perceived positive public response.  Think about it, if *no one ever* saw them being handled or was asked, "do you want to hold it?", no one would see them as something to fondle.   So its partly the hobby, or a portion of the hobby, that is, IMO, the root cause if the general public misunderstanding ts.
> 
> We don't do fish demonstrations by having people come by and hold them, as a result, no one outside the hobby sees them as handleable...even though a fish is _actually_ a more handleable animal...lol....the majority won't bite, they won't escape. run and hide, break if they hit the floor if dropped _or_ hair you.


This is exactly true!! Every expo and animal education show involving tarantulas has someone holding it and asking kids to hold it.

At the last expo I went to a vendor had three avicularia just hanging precariously on his back/shoulders while he sold. Super yikes.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## cold blood (Mar 12, 2019)

Phia said:


> This is exactly true!! Every expo and animal education show involving tarantulas has someone holding it and asking kids to hold it.
> 
> At the last expo I went to a vendor had three avicularia just hanging precariously on his back/shoulders while he sold. Super yikes.


And as long as that occurs, the public will continue to see them basically as 8 legged hamsters....unfortunately.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## EtienneN (Mar 12, 2019)

This makes me respect the dude that works every month at the closest expo to me a lot more because he never handles his tarantulas when he is selling them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Seraph (Mar 12, 2019)

Chris LXXIX said:


> I think that an alligator/croc technically can be tamed like a kitten, if raised since the _baby _stage by someone who knows what to do... I bet my manly parts on this. Plus, why someone wouldn't try, they are so lovely! I would love to own a crocodile that views me as a friend, and a Gorilla as well, as a butler, friend, and wise counselor


. . . No. Just no. They are unpredictable creatures and while some can be remarkably tame, this is a part of their personality. They can clicker trained though.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 12, 2019)

In another multiverse reality I have a Gorilla (as I've said, as friend, wise counselor, and butler) and a lovely croc I keep like a puppy, and both live with me in a 'Late Baroque' style mansion

Reactions: Informative 1 | Award 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SkittleBunny (Mar 12, 2019)

Unfortunately, there are folks with "tiny egos" if you catch my drift; who think handling a tarantula makes them "cool". (In my first year as a T owner i even held a couple, and repercussions pursued. BAD skittle BAD..)

But it's stories like this that prove that tarantulas do not want or need human affection, and handling a T puts stress on both the owner and the T. And a GBB bite would hurt alot more than described so it could be a troll. 

Like cold blood said you cant fix stupid, but you CAN wait for natural selection to take effect whenever they decide to reach in and pet their sweet little OBT..

This is what happens when the wrong people are introduced to tarantula keeping. There should be a word for it.. Tarantuling? Arachnokeeper? Hmm... 

We need to deter 'those' kind of people from the hobby..or at least educate them on the situations where handling is necessary, which are rare and unusual, and that handling for no reason is when problems occur; and the hobby gets a bad name.


----------



## cold blood (Mar 12, 2019)

SkittleBunny said:


> Unfortunately, there are folks with "tiny egos" if you catch my drift; who think handling a tarantula makes them "cool". (In my first year as a T owner i even held a couple, and repercussions pursued. BAD skittle BAD..)


Yep, egotistical show-offs are a big part of the issue, just like the misguided educational handling demonstrations....both IMO, equally bad for the hobby.

Unfortunately, we cant choose who is in the hobby, and anyone with the $ to buy them can get them...and we cant force anyone to leave either.   But like Chris said, there are a lot of people that just should not be owning ts, its not mainstream and it probably never should be...and there will always be a few of the wrong people involved to a degree...just like any animal ownership....and parenthood for that matter...lol.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 12, 2019)

cold blood said:


> But like Chris said, there are a lot of people that just should not be owning ts, its not mainstream and it probably never should be...and there will always be a few of the wrong people involved to a degree...just like any animal ownership....and parenthood for that matter...lol.


It's too late, I'm afraid 

T's (while 'innocents') in those years, little by little, "under water", gained too much "stupidly positive" attention. It's a fact. Social media, TV, uprising of show off, whatever.

In Europe we had a rise of online T's shops, especially from the eastern part. Even here in Italy, where technically T's are still somewhat controversial, I've viewed a full zombie Sunday morning TV program where (among cats and dogs and parrots and turtles and God damn it whatever) T's were praised.

A bad sign. Mark my words, the worst is yet to come. With high numbers comes high crap and issues. By no means I want to say that the arachnid-keeping passion should be a niche 'Elite' one only (that was and is the snake hobby, where keepers backstab each others) but... but

Reactions: Agree 1 | Beer 1


----------



## korlash091 (Mar 12, 2019)

Another post from fb. 
I did not write the following text, just copied here. 
My question is how do you dry a wet tarantula? 

"So about three weeks ago I caught my young white knee submerged in his water dish. I waited a minute or two and then I pulled him out and dried them off then put him somewhere warmer because it was cold.

I have all my Coble blues in my room where is much warmer. Well tonight I find my fiancé‘s little cobalt blue submerge in her water. I took a picture and then open the cage and she slowly go out on her own and give me a threat posture LOL. Normally she never gives me one but she acts like I interrupted bathtime or something."

Reactions: Sad 2


----------



## EtienneN (Mar 12, 2019)

korlash091 said:


> Another post from fb.
> I did not write the following text, just copied here.
> My question is how do you dry a wet tarantula?
> 
> ...


I wish this woman could be teleported to Mars, with a strict no pet policy.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Staehilomyces (Mar 12, 2019)

I think we just have to accept the fact that a hobby involving the keeping of giant, venomous spiders (and other inverts like scorpions and centipedes) is going to attract edgelords in droves.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## dangerforceidle (Mar 13, 2019)

Staehilomyces said:


> I think we just have to accept the fact that a hobby involving the keeping of giant, venomous spiders (and other inverts like scorpions and centipedes) is going to attract edgelords in droves.


Also, the increased visibility and popularization due to youtube and other media is going to bring a whole new set of keepers that have only seen the entertainment side of things.


----------

